# Awesome day in Islamorada!



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I'll be there in september, you hoes best be out there too!!!


----------



## Jestevez (Oct 14, 2011)

Nice catch!!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice! Was the permit on fly?


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

> Nice! Was the permit on fly?


No that was on a crab... Hopefully fly is coming soon


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

You fellas are fortunate and SKILLED ! Great fishing, keep it going!


----------



## ekimmicroskiff (May 10, 2012)

Nice job guys! I was in Islamorada last weekend too and didn't have any luck.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice work! Gotta love them rubber lips on the permit........


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

nice post love it now is the time finally


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

Sick guys, gotta get fishing with Ryan some day. Huge permit!


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

> Sick guys, gotta get fishing with Ryan some day. Huge permit!


Yeah he definitely knows where to find the fish! Call him up or pm him


----------

